# No Tree For Your Trail Camera?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've wanted to put a trail cam down by my low seat but there isn't a suitable tree for it to go on so I changed that yesterday!

I dug a hole where I wanted it, set a post in some fast acting cement and jack pot bingo we're in business!

Photo's by Roberta!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pictures Roberta...He usually takes the pics and makes his Dad do all the work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I don't. Why do I bother taking photo's for you to just mock me!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You love it, and you know it !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah it really sets my day up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello !!! You're welcome. !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I've wanted to put a trail cam down by my low seat but there isn't a suitable tree for it to go on so I changed that yesterday!
> 
> I dug a hole where I wanted it, set a post in some fast acting cement and jack pot bingo we're in business!
> 
> ...


What exactly is the slanted board for? looks a bit high as a "roof" for rain isnt it?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well if a bird sits on the post my camera doesn't get covered in crap, I cut the top of the post so it protects that and an idiot trying to steel it has to cut the chain they cant just get the staples out and slide it up!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Well if a bird sits on the post my camera doesn't get covered in crap, I cut the top of the post so it protects that and an idiot trying to steel it has to cut the chain they cant just get the staples out and slide it up!


Ok makes sense, thought this was private land though!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Ok makes sense, thought this was private land though!


It is but what difference does that make to a thief!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Well if a bird sits on the post my camera doesn't get covered in crap, I cut the top of the post so it protects that and an idiot trying to steel it has to cut the chain they cant just get the staples out and slide it up!


Unless they have a hammer, prybar, or just a hard stick.. or kick it.. maybe just grab and pull real hard...hahahaha.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't really get that DM.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

lol... ok... nvm.







Headed to the woods. Gonna sit out the rest of the day. Time to put some meat on the table.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, good photos Roberta and we need to get you a proper post hole digger Matt. You certainly did a better job than I would have using the cement. It should do rather well. I am looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Brian. I think a spade will do for a foot and a half hole!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good Matt, built to last a hundred.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick, just need to pop back and stain it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you going to put shingels on that roof ?

Actually you might add a solar charger for your batteries.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And I noticed you started out with a sweater and ended with a sweater...did you work up a sweat ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A little Brian as the ground was bloody dry and hard!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah ok dry ground can be difficult if it is clay. If i am working with that kind of ground I like have a pick to break the sod up.

Again job well done, as with most of your projects. You might think of mounting a solor panel however.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most ? of his projects ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You might think of mounting a solor panel however.


What good is that at night when most movement happen's!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They are used to charge the batteries durring the day. With a good set of rechargable batteries you will have years of service without having to change any batteries.

The one I would like to have is one capable of sending a signal to my phone so I can watch it from work or home.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> They are used to charge the batteries durring the day. With a good set of rechargable batteries you will have years of service without having to change any batteries.


I don't think it works out just like that Brain.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Just drive a steel T post and put a Primos 20 20 mount on it. ET


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Job Matt, But I have Plenty of trees! I do however have a mount that is portable for putting my camera in unsuspecting places. I do not get just pics of animals! I have a few humans that have no clue their pics have been taken!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Richard. Due to the fact people are everywhere and could walk off with mine I like this way so I can staple it to the post.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

wilded said:


> Just drive a steel T post and put a Primos 20 20 mount on it. ET


I'm happy with it this way THANK YOU!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I don't think it works out just like that Brain.


A friend of mine set up a camera two years ago and has yet to change his batteries. The camera over looks a food plot and a neighbor changes sd cards and sends him the footage.

Solar panel might run you about 60 dollars.


----------

